# step switch



## 101025

hi all,first post so be gentle  

We have bought an E445 ,and are very pleased with it.The only snag i have is that the in/out switch for the electric step is very intermittent on retraction,extension no problem,and retraction on engine start no problem.
just with extending on the switch.
are these a common part and is it a matter of just ringing swift for a replacement.
any advice ,greatfully received.

Barney737


----------



## maddie

Hi Barney don't worry we do not bite :lol: it sounds like you have faulty conections,ty cleaning and reasemble.Also lecky steps are prone to getting clogged up with road muck so clean and grease the mecinisum as well :wink: BTW Wellcome :lol: 
terry


----------



## dragstar

change the switch it is a 5 min job you can usually buy them from a motorhome outlet


----------



## 101025

tried a new switch,no joy,changed the relay no joy.the step extends fine and will close when you turn the engine on with the warning buzzer fine.It just wont extend with the switch..any ideas guys
if it wouldnt retract with the ignition then i would suspect wiring down underneath,as has been said,loose/dirty connection. :roll:


----------



## Rudderman

*Step switch*

Hi Barnet 737

I've had a Swift Sundance since 2003 and have had to change the step switch about 4 times.

The latest switches have only 4 'spades' (conections) where as the originals had 5 'spades'. The contacts on the originals were always 'burning out' and failing.

No trouble with the newer 4'spade' conections.

Omnistep Switch

5 Spade

Red/White - Not Used - Brown - Orange/White - Red/Brown
| | | | |
| | | | |
|==============|
Bridged Earth
Step out - Earth - Live - Earth - Step in

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 Spade

Red/White - Brown - Orange/White - Red/Brown
| | | |
| | | |
Step out - Live - Earth - Step in

Hope this helps,


----------



## 101025

hi did you get the switch from omnistor...they quoted over £40 for one.. :roll: 
ive downloaded the step wiring diagram and have gone through that as well.

were did you get the 4 spade switch from ?

thanks
Barney


----------



## Rudderman

*Step Switch*

Hi Barney

I think I got my switches (2 of them, one for spare!) from West Country Motorhomes or Chelston Motorhomes. Can't remember which but it was about 18 months ago and I think they were about £ 10/12 each.

Make a few phone calls!


----------



## 101025

thanks will do...


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Step Issue*

Good morning Barney

Sorry to hear you having a problem with your step switch. If you send me a PM with your phone number we will give you a call and see if we can help you to resolve the issue.

I look forward to hearing from you soon,

Regards

Amy
Swift Group


----------



## maddie

Hi Amy,Barney will not be able to pm you,it may be better for you to give a phone number ? :wink: He is not a full member &only got 1 free post left
terry


----------



## 101025

hi Terry,thanks for the help,ive since joined and pm`d Amy,
thanks
barney


----------

